# Tesla Organizes "Social" for Model S Owners



## JeffinAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

http://electrek.co


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

It looks like a way to get some of us with older S to upgrade our cars.

It said something about Summon...

In my household, that's when I get to the garage a few minutes earlier to pull the car out for my wife.


----------



## EV_Future (Mar 15, 2016)

I would love that Summon works here in Canada the same way as in US. For now we are restricted to only use the Tesla App and have to keep pressing the button as there's no option to turn off continuos press.
But Summon itself works surprisingly good for me. The only way to make it better is to use the AP camera as well as the sonic sensors.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> It looks like a way to get some of us with older S to upgrade our cars.
> 
> It said something about Summon...
> 
> In my household, that's when I get to the garage a few minutes earlier to pull the car out for my wife.


They do seem to try to push upgrades. The thing is they offered me $50K on my car for a trade in and i'd have to plunk down another $50K for a new S. Then i'd end up with 1 new S.

If I instead buy a 3 when it comes out I get the latest stuff AND keep my beloved S. Much better deal.

They have a tough sell ahead. But the free appetizers and good chats are worth going for


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally got around to writing about our experience on this past weekend's Tesla Weekend Social.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Finally got around to writing about our experience on this past weekend's Tesla Weekend Social.


Great write up. Weekends are tough for me but I was interested in what it was all about. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> Great write up. Weekends are tough for me but I was interested in what it was all about. Thanks for sharing.


You can always make it a "destination" Tesla Social and go to one "out of state"... like Paramus, NJ, you seem to "hang out there" a bit.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> You can always make it a "destination" Tesla Social and go to one "out of state"... like Paramus, NJ, you seem to "hang out there" a bit.


Those are family road trips. They tolerate me stealing the dryer plug barely. Not sure they'd like me to ditch them for 1/2 day on a 2 day visit

Someday everyone will get it.


----------



## Van Shrider (Apr 3, 2016)

I think we need some Reservation Holder events. Not just those who already have a Tesla.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Van Shrider said:


> I think we need some Reservation Holder events. Not just those who already have a Tesla.


Our club is open to all... owners, reservation holders, and non-owners...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok... I was in New York city last weekend, and decided to stop in and see what a Tesla Weekend Social would be like at the Paramus, NJ store... It wasn't as good as the previous experience.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Ok... I was in New York city last weekend, and decided to stop in and see what a Tesla Weekend Social would be like at the Paramus, NJ store... It wasn't as good as the previous experience.


Thanks, Dennis... When I was in Houston last weekend - just missing one on 1/22 as I was flying out on Sat - the staff were implying they were doing these (of similar) _once every month_... which seemed a bit surprising and almost too good to be true... Since I'm back @ the Woodlands for the weekend of 2/18-19... we'll see... and, in any case, I'll spend some more time at the store!!


----------

